# My first prop for 2011 is out in the yard



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

First prop for 2011....

As some of you know, I only do my haunt every other year...

Well this is my "on" year, and I have already installed my first prop. This is my "articulated body form" http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14638&highlight=articulated
with a cow skull that my nephew found for me. (It's so nice that uncle B is known by all the nephews and nieces as a collector of strange things)

He will stay out till Nov of this year. As for now he is the acting "wabbit killa" in my garden. So far so good I have seen rabbits in my yard but no trace in the veggie garden.......

I often sit on that same bench as I work out in the garden, and several times I have stood up and chased a rabbit or two with the rake...my hope is to train them that I am always on that bench.










the scarecrow "Wabbit Killa"


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's gorgeous, Beelce. Perfect use of a cow skull


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

That's great but according to your title of your post you made this ten years ago. What took you so long to put it up on here for us to see! We've been waiting!!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Love it, Brent!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone...
I new the typo in my title would get a comment or two, but I can't figure out how to edit a title...
Sad thing is no one can tell the difference between me and a big headed dead cow.

Tot13...hope you get to come buy this year...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

beelce said:


> Thanks everyone...
> I new the typo in my title would get a comment or two, but I can't figure out how to edit a title...


I can


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

It looks great, beelce, how awesome is that - putting out your first prop in April - I bow to you!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Roxy...that works better
And thanks to you Dixie....April is a fine time to fire your first shot...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

here are 2 more.....


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very cool. I'm getting a Peter Rabbit, demented Mr. McGregor vibe.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm glad you posted some extra pics.... Now I can really appreciate this Cowlicious Wabbit wonker


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

very creepy! must look super eerie at night when walking up from behind it!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh those shots are even creepier!! I wouldnt want to walk by it at night either! Really great job!!!!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I know......
This thing still makes me look twice when I catch him out of the corner of my eye.
The eyes are so big, their just creepy.........


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Omigod. I am filled with jealousy. And a desire to look for and/or make animal skulls. The rabbits also enjoy my garden, so I may steal this idea. Wow. Haunt Forum rocks.


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

Now thats just neat and clever. A multipurpose prop.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job! & great idea.


----------

